# Uracoan Rattlesnake Crotalus Vegrandis



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I been offered one of these in the near future and I have searched the interweb and found almost no useful information. Has anyone kept these or know about them?

Thanks


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

What information you looking for that you can't find on the internet...


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Heating requirements, general husbandry, temperment etc.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Hope these help ?? you have pm...Brian


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Brilliant thanks that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

We kept and bred uro's, excellent animals to keep and work with. I kept ours like we did all other rattlers try and get a WDB caresheet and work off that. 

: victory:


----------

